# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  अपना मोबाइल हार्ड रीसेट करें

## Krishna

*आप अपने मोबाइल की मरम्मत करवाने या नए हैंडसेट खरीदने से पहले,  अपनी सोफ्टवेयर से होने वाली समस्या के समाधान के लिए निम्न कार्य विधि का प्रयास करें : सबसे पहले अपनी बैटरी को 70% से अधिक चार्ज कर लें |* *हार्ड रिसेट के बाद आप आपके सभी सुरक्षित डाटा को खो देंगे |* *इस लिए अपने  फोन पुस्तक, संदेश, ईमेल, छवियों और सेटिंग आदि का बैकअप लेलें | कड़ी मेहनत करने के बाद अपना कलेक्शन बनता है तो ऑनलाइन बैकअप हमेशा महत्वपूर्ण है |  * ये सभी कुछ करने के बाद आप अपने फोन को हार्ड रीसेट करने के लिए तैयार हैं |

----------


## Krishna

*मैक्रोमेक्स ऐ २७ हार्ड रीसेट :*

----------


## Krishna

*मैक्रोमेक्स ऐ २७ :
*


ध्वनी तीव्र करने का तथा फोन को चालू करने का बटन २० से ३० सेकण्ड तक दबाएँ |
अभी आपक ओफास्त बूट मोड़ अपनी दिपले पर दिखाई देगा |Now you See *Fastboot Mode* on screen |
ये डाऊनलोड करें  *Android Tool and Drivers*
अपने ड्राइवर को मेनुअली इंस्टाल करें |
अब टूल खोलें तथा ८ दबाएँ तथा  *wipe data / factory reset* पर एंटर करें |
फोन के फोर्मेटिंग के बाद वो स्वयं पुन: चालू हो जायेगा |
आपकी हार्ड रीसेट प्रक्रिया पूरी हुई |

अब आपका फोन नए की भांति कार्य करेगा |

----------


## Krishna

android tool

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

*सेमसंग गेलेक्सी एस दुओस एस ७५६२  हार्ड रीसेट :*ध्वनी कम करने वाला अधिक करने वाला तथा होम वाला तथा फोन को ओन करने वाला बटन तब तक दबाएँ जब तक कि आपको आपका सेमसंग लोगो न दिखे |  अभी आपको एन्द्रोइड रीकवरी मीनू प्रदर्शित होगी |   अभी  *wipe data / factory reset* पर पवार बटन का प्रयोग करे के एंटर करें |  फिर *Yes -- Delete all user data* को चुनें तथा पवार बटन का प्रयोग करे के एंटर करें | फोन के फोर्मेटिंग के बाद वो स्वयं पुन: चालू हो जायेगा | आपकी हार्ड रीसेट प्रक्रिया पूरी हुई | अब आपका फोन नए की भांति कार्य करेगा |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

*मैक्रोमेक्स बोल्ट ऐ ३५  :*ध्वनी तीव्र करने का तथा फोन को चालू करने का बटन २० से ३० सेकण्ड तक दबाएँ |
अभी आपक ओफास्त बूट मोड़ अपनी दिपले पर दिखाई देगा |Now you See *Fastboot Mode* on screen |
ये डाऊनलोड करें *Android Tool and Drivers*
अपने ड्राइवर को मेनुअली इंस्टाल करें |
अब टूल खोलें तथा ८ दबाएँ तथा *wipe data / factory reset* पर एंटर करें |
फोन के फोर्मेटिंग के बाद वो स्वयं पुन: चालू हो जायेगा |
आपकी हार्ड रीसेट प्रक्रिया पूरी हुई |

अब आपका फोन नए की भांति कार्य करेगा |

----------


## Krishna

android tool

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

*सेमसंग गेलेक्सी स्टार प्रो एस ७२६२ :


*इस के आपको कुछ विधियाँ बताता हूँ :

सेटिंग के माध्यम से रीसेट करना :

> अपने फोन की रेटिंग में जाएँ > बेकअप और रीसेट में जातें > फेक्ट्री डाटा रीसेट कर दें | 
> ये आपके फोन को नए जैसा कर देगा |

हार्ड रीसेट करना :

> फोन को बंद करें |
> अपने फोन की चार्जर और यू एस बी केबल को कैक्ट करें |
> जब चार्जिंग प्रारंभ हो जाये तब ध्वनी अधिक करने वाला तथा होम वाला तथा फोन को ओन करने वाला बटन ५ से ८ मिनट तक दबाएँ| 
> अभी आपको रीकवरी मीनू दिखाई देगी | 
> अभी *wipe data / factory reset* पर पवार बटन का प्रयोग करे के एंटर करें 
> फिर *Yes -- Delete all user data* को चुनें तथा पवार बटन का प्रयोग करे के एंटर करें | 
> फोन के फोर्मेटिंग के बाद वो स्वयं पुन: चालू हो जायेगा | 
>आपकी हार्ड रीसेट प्रक्रिया पूरी हुई | 

अब आपका फोन नए की भांति कार्य करेगा | 

"कोड"  के माध्यम से अपने फोन को किस तरह अपने फोन को रिसेट करें : 

> अपने कार्यरत फोन में  ये *2767*3855# कोड डालें |
> कॉल की के माध्यम से कन्फर्म करें |
> कुछ देर में आपका फोन रीसेट हो जायेगा |

----------


## suman garg

मेरे पास रेडमी १एस है इसके लिए कुछ टिप्स दे REDmi 1S

----------


## Krishna

> मेरे पास रेडमी १एस है इसके लिए कुछ टिप्स दे REDmi 1S


ये सूत्र हार्ड रिसेट के बारे में हैं | आप टिप्स के लिए प्रश्न इस सूत्र में कर सकते हैं |

धन्यवाद |

----------

